# Photon Plus for Andoid tablet/pc



## raja52 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am a new member here. I have been using Photon Plus on my Mac desktop and Vista laptop without any problems as the usb modem itself has the built-in drivers which are installed automatically. I recently bought an Android tablet. *However for Android PC/tablets there is no driver.* When I checked with Tata Teleservices (Photon Plus sellers) they said Android is not currently supported by Photon Plus (Huawei EC1261).

In one of the forums here, I had seen people suggesting driver for Linux.

Any help in this regard, is greatly appreciated!

warm regards.


----------

